# Looking for a Teacher



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey people, not sure if this is in the right section but i'll go with it anyways. I am looking for a guitar teacher in the GTA. I'm in the Don Mills area but can move around too. I've been playing for around a year and a half now, already know all thet open chords and a few bar chords and scales. So if any of you have recommendations just tell me. (I play mostly blues/jazz/soul/rock).
Thank you.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey, have you considered Skype lessons? I've never done that but I have large experience as a guitar instructor and probably will be able to help. Plus, I bet we will speak the same language


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Amagras I would prefer actual face to face lessons in person even if I had to pay a bit more since I don't have a good camera and I'm not really fond of internet lessons. I do bet we speak the same language (maybe languages) though . Thanks for the offer anyways though.

I think it might be worth noting that I have taken lessons before using the Toronto Recreation programs but the last lessons I had yielded very little knowledge to be honest. (Semi-private lessons)


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Then try contacting Elmer Ferrer in Toronto, maybe you get lucky and he have time to share a couple of hours. I imagine it's not going to be cheap tho. 
I'm sorry I keep suggesting cuban teachers but IIRC that won't be a problem for you. Good luck!


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks. Elmer seems to be a pretty busy guy and I think it would be too pricey. Although english is my second language I can move around with it so as long as the teacher speakes slowly im up for it. Just looking for a teacher that will do a good job.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

Music's an international language. You should be fine.
You just have to follow finger placement and listen. Right?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Of course I was just kidding about the language, it is obvious that the OP is fluent in English but since he stated in another thread that he lived for years in Cuba and being cuban born myself if was easy to make the connection. It is also true that I don't know many guitarists in Canada (in person of course) except for Elmer, Richard (nonreverb here) and 4 or 5 more friends in Ottawa. 
Still, if the OP wants to give a try to the Skype thing I'll do it free because I couldn't charge for something I haven't tried yet and it would be nice to find out of I can make and extra with that in the future.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

You've said what you play, style-wise, but you haven't said what your goals are.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

What my goals are. That is a difficult question to answer. I would say my goal would be to get past the beginner stage if that makes sense. For example I can improvise in the blues pentatonic scale in all positions yet my licks start sounding repeated after say five minutes into the backing track. I would also like to learn the Jazz aspect of guitar playing since I only know the c major scale to play jazz and my jazz licks are very basic at best. Another goal would be to understand the modes and how to make chords, find the key to solo in and such theoretical aspects of playing. My goal is to imrpove if that makes sense.

Amagras I didn't know you were cuban. Nice to meet fellow musicians from your own country lol. For the Skype thing the real problem is that I don't have a good camera unless I use my cellphone or my IPad, don't know how good the video quality might be. I will be busy the following weeks as I have final Exams (noooooooooooo) but i can find some time after school. I'm looking now at the Canadian Music Academy, they seem to have good rates and seem very professional.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Depending on how for you are willing to drive, I took advanced fingerstyle lessons from a guy at Cosmos in Richmond Hill a couple of years ago. He was primarily a classical guy, but he could certainly get you sorted out with respect to scales and chords and keys. I can PM his info if Richmond Hill isn't too far away.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Bw66 Richmond Hill is too far away lol. Thanks though.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thought it might be, but you never know.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For the record, most licks become repetitive - it's about how you phrase them and the nuances you add. Many a blues and rock solo parts have the same phrase repeated for emphasis before moving on. Chuck Berry would be a great example of this.

IMO since you want to learn improv and jazz, I would look for a jazz guitar teacher.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

The first teacher I had (guitarist from The Out Of Towners here in Toronto) was great and played a style similar to what I like to play. I stopped taking lessons from him because the community center he gave lessons in didn't have a program for me to attend. My licks are very basic Roy Buchanan/SRV sounding. I want to have a path to follow.


----------

